# New idolo viv



## The Gex Files (Nov 25, 2010)

This will be the viv the idolomantis will be living in from Sunday or so.

We hope they like it.

We will put the 3 L4 animals we have in there together. The rest are just L3 and a bit smaller.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

A suggestion to you, but really an experiment. It looks like you could rig a kind of trapeeze net near the bottom. I'm interested to see if this (a) helps with falls and ( B) becomes a preferred molting position (depending on heat source).

And, again, it seems like a wide gauge fabric mesh seems to be the prefered method on the European forums, with very thinn branches a distant second.


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! We will look into it. Although they should fall soft on the tick layer of moss....


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 26, 2010)

Well we tried to put some Idolo's in the tank this evening, but they are still a bit to small for this viv. We will wait one more molt before putting them in there.


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 29, 2010)

We re-did the whole viv Saturday. Now we have normal branches in it instead of the bamboo.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of a very crowded house. No problems molting at this stage - the problems came later at adult...


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's an adult hanging on with his big legs. You can see that they CAN fit through, but it doesn't seem to be enough. I don't have any super-closeups of their feet ("tarsus", right?) to see if there might be tiny little claspers that slip on the wire, but GRIP on the vine. Maybe someone else can help...? BTW, I don't think I've ever seen an adult or subadult Idolo skin still hanging after a molt.


----------



## naeff002 (Dec 5, 2010)

great looking animal


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sporeworld: Are those live Fressias growing in the habitat? Nice! If they are artificial flowers, they are so close the the live in appearance. Nice touch!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha, ha! No, they're fake! There's a place near me (called Aldik) that has amazing replicas. I eventually COOK all the live plants I've put in there. Thought about researching desert species and then said "forget it". I'd need to prune them constantly, too. Besides, I like the blooms!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks Ok just natural twigs work better as the rounded ones ,the mantids slip often


----------

